# Sew-on Rank for DEU Jacket



## BDTyre (18 Aug 2010)

I'm rpobably just stupid, but I checked through my copy of the dress regs and couldn't find the reference that shows the exact spot on the upper arm for the rank (i.e. how far from the sleeve/shoulder it should be).

Can anyone provide the reference for me?

Thanks1


----------



## Sub Standard (18 Aug 2010)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> I'm rpobably just stupid, but I checked through my copy of the dress regs and couldn't find the reference that shows the exact spot on the upper arm for the rank (i.e. how far from the sleeve/shoulder it should be).
> 
> Can anyone provide the reference for me?
> 
> Thanks1



Rank insignia for petty
officer second class or
sergeant and below
a. No. 1B tunics and doublets,
and Nos. 1C and D army and
air force undress (patrols)
(1) Worn as for No. 2 jacket on right sleeve
only
b. Jacket, mess dress (optional),
and No. 3 jacket
(1) Sewn centred on both sleeves, with the
top of the “V” of the uppermost chevron
18 cm (7 in.) below the shoulder seam for
male personnel, and 15 cm (6 in.) for
female personnel


From page 3A-3 of the dress manual


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Aug 2010)

Or take it to the Base Tailor.


----------



## BDTyre (20 Aug 2010)

No base tailor .  Apparently we don't have a tailoring contract at the moment, and I might need it back quicker than the tailor can get it to me.  Dropped it off in September once and got it back on November 7th.


----------



## Pusser (20 Aug 2010)

If there is no base tailor, you should be able to take it to a civilian tailor and submit a claim.  You are entitled to have this done at public expense.  However, be prepared to prove that you do not access to a base tailor.

As an example, I recently had to get new undress ribbon bars.  There were none in Stores and they had been on order for over a year.  I had two sets of undress ribbons made privately and submitted a claim.  I got an initial hairy eyeball from the counter staff at Clothing Stores, but it went through anyway and I was reimbursed.  The moral of the story is that the system is supposed to provide certain things.  If it cannot do that from within its own resources, members MAY be able to procure them privately and be reimbursed.


----------



## BDTyre (21 Aug 2010)

No worries on being able to prove there's no base tailor, Pusser.    I'm in Vancouver - the closest base is Esquimalt.  There might be a tailor at Chilliwack, but in the past our QM had a contract with someone local - a contract that was not renewed.  Sicne then, I think everythingthing has been going to Esquimalt.  I need to get my ranks on before the 4th, so I think Esquimalt and Chilliwack are out of the question.

I can either have myself or my wife do it, or take the spacing to any tailor around and get it claimed.

My other problem is no Cpl rank pins for my shirt...but that's a different story.


----------



## Pusser (23 Aug 2010)

Rank pins you can order through your QM.  In a pinch though, there must be at least a half dozen militaria dealers in Vancouver who would have a pair.  Unfortunately, you wouldn't likely be able to claim for those.


----------



## BDTyre (24 Aug 2010)

Pusser - I'll probably have to pick the rank pins up.  I've been trying to get them since May and apparently Chilliwack just doesn't have any.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Aug 2010)

I believe there is a nation wide shortage of pins.....

Vern or one of our Supply SME's might be able to confirm or deny this....


----------



## Pusser (24 Aug 2010)

Does that mean there are too many corporals? ;D

Hmm.  I've got a pair, although mine are for a Leading Seaman.  I'm not giving them up though.  They're souvenirs from my lost youth...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Aug 2010)

More along the lines of GoC letting the contracts expire.....


----------



## Kilted (10 Aug 2021)

This is somewhat unrelated as it relates to ranks on ceremonial (1B, etc) jackets.  Does anyone belong to a unit that has NCM's wear different ranks on criminals?  For example, my unit has Cpl's wear one and MCpl wear two without the maple leaf.


----------



## dangerboy (10 Aug 2021)

Kilted said:


> This is somewhat unrelated as it relates to ranks on ceremonial (1B, etc) jackets.  Does anyone belong to a unit that has NCM's wear different ranks on criminals?  For example, my unit has Cpl's wear one and MCpl wear two without the maple leaf.


I have seen a few reserve units do that. A holdover from when we had Lance Corporal rank.


----------



## Kilted (10 Aug 2021)

dangerboy said:


> I have seen a few reserve units do that. A holdover from when we had Lance Corporal rank.


Some people have tried to say that Cpl's use to was one.  But Cpl and LCpl are two different ranks,  In reality, it's just a way to tell the difference between Cpl and MCpl because Maple Leafs are not worn in that order of dress by many units.


----------



## dimsum (10 Aug 2021)

Kilted said:


> Does anyone belong to a unit that has NCM's wear different ranks on criminals?


What, are you Australian?


----------



## Maxman1 (4 Sep 2021)

Recently I had a local tailor sew all the badges on two jackets ordered off Logistik, because two years ago I sent a jacket to Dennison via my unit's RQ and it never came back (it's probably piled on top of the ruck they refuse to issue to me). So I will definitely submit a claim for that expense, since the system actually did fail to provide.

The funny part is, even if the lost jacket were to show up, I would just have to send it back to have the rank and occupational badges updated.


----------



## dangerboy (4 Sep 2021)

Maxman1 said:


> Recently I had a local tailor sew all the badges on two jackets ordered off Logistik, because two years ago I sent a jacket to Dennison via my unit's RQ and it never came back (it's probably piled on top of the ruck they refuse to issue to me). So I will definitely submit a claim for that expense, since the system actually did fail to provide.


Just a word of caution, before you spend your own money make sure you have the authority to claim the expense. You might get told you can't claim the tailoring cost as the service is provided by the Denison Armouries tailor. The people handling the claims have procedures to follow and if you don't follow them they can't process the claims.


----------



## Maxman1 (4 Sep 2021)

I did go through the Dennison Armoury tailor first. They either lost it or never bothered to return it, or didn't do the work in the first place.


----------



## SupersonicMax (4 Sep 2021)

Maxman1 said:


> I did go through the Dennison Armoury tailor first. They either lost it or never bothered to return it, or didn't do the work in the first place.


Did you bring it up to your CoC?


----------



## MJP (4 Sep 2021)

Maxman1 said:


> I did go through the Dennison Armoury tailor first. They either lost it or never bothered to return it, or didn't do the work in the first place.


That in itself doesn't entitle you to claim tailoring though unfortunately. As SSM said if you haven't brought your CoC up to speed do so along with your RQ staff


----------



## Maxman1 (4 Sep 2021)

SupersonicMax said:


> Did you bring it up to your CoC?



Yes, as well as the RQ. Multiple times over the past two years.

It was also the RQ who supplied me with the badges in the first place.


----------

